# Home after Ectopic pregnancy :-(



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you everyone, x

I finally left the hospital yesterday, and I'm so glad to be home. I'm still in a lot of pain more than I thought I would be which is like adding insult to injury when you feel so low anyway.






















I had the key hole surgery 7pm Monday eve, and yesterday I was in awful pain. The wind inside and up to your shoulders just makes it unbareable at times?








The surgeon said it was a more complex op than she thought as I had lots of adhesions through both fallopian tubes, sadly she had to remove the right one with the ectopic pregnancy and adhesions from the left, she said the chances of me ever falling naturally are very unlikely.







I know we need ivf anyway but to told that for sure is hard as we always had that tiny bit of hope as you hear that it happens, now it never will other than with ivf, if we do it again?

DH is off luckily so he's looking after me, my family and friends have been great too, mu Mum & Dad and sister came to the hospital Monday before the op and stayed with DH in the hotel near by. I left my house friday midnight and only got back yesterday-tuesday its been a long and hard and horrible time? It was my birthday Saturday adn DH's Monday which was awful they are birthdays we will never forget for sure.

Poppins x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

didnt want to read and run - am sorry you've been through such an ordeal   

Plenty of rest for you hun, i had the same thing but my tube ruptured so lost me left tube so i know how much pain and discomfort you're going through   

Let your family look after you and i really hope you feel better soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lanivetlady (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Poppins

Really so sad to hear your news   Big Hugs  are coming your way.  I have had both my tubes removed due to 2 ectopics and its so disheartning words can not discribe.  Please do not give up hope though your time will come.

Try and have a good christmas I know you won't feel like it much.Finally put this year to bed, ready for a positive 2011

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh poppins, i'm so sorry to read about the awful time you're having        Please do try to relax and let everyone else run around after you, your body needs to heal honey.  Wishing you all the best of luck for 2011,    it's your lucky year.
xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

poppins


Just want to reach in and hug you!  I have been there to and also had a tube removed!  Take time to emotionally recover as thats the difficult bit.  You are not alone there are many other people who have been in the same situation.  Look after yourself and don't expect too much of yourself. xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

sending you big hug

jenny


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.
Feel so sad, but I am a little easier after the op, I'm still sore and bruised, but its my heart that aches the most.   

Poppins x


----------



## dan2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Poppins glad your back home & taking it easy.

You really deserve some luck so I'm sure 2011 has to be your year!
Take care of yourself
x


----------



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Poppins
Just wanted to say so sorry to read your sad news and that you have had such a horrible time. Wishing you the best for 2011. Hope you feel a little better soon. Look after yourself.


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

so sorry sweetheart   

sending you love and strength

love
Suze xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

big hugs and good luck      i had an ectopic in the right tube too


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you everyone, feel so sad still?

Poppins x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

you will do, its very raw, very recent       you will recover in time though i promise   

know what you mean about birthdays, i had ectopic dec 04, turned 30 on may 3rd, had miscarriage not long after    there are always time associations unfortunatley, the miscarriage would have been due january, so every dec i remember the ectopic, and every january the miscarriage

but time is a good healer and i hope that the ivf works for you like it did for me. the only real way to feel better is to get pregnant and fill the hole in your heart    but there will always be a little bit saved for the ectopic baby    never forgotton. time will ease the pain i promise


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I had an ectopic just under 2 years ago (i think).  I have to say that even though i have not been successful with ivf yet, but i do feel ok about what happened.  It does still hurt when i think about it but i choose to look forward and hope and pray that ivf will work.  I see it as part of the on going process of getting there, part of the course to get to parenthood. if you know what i mean.  This is just my thoughts, but rest a shored you will begin to get though it and move forward. 


I to had the time association.  I was coming up to my 30th birthday and all i wanted was a baby, well unknown to me i was pg but it was ectopic.  I think it was slightly easier for me then most people because i did not know i was pg, it was natural.  I had what i thought was a period and then i started bleeding again and i had a lot of pain in one side, i did a test and realised that i was pg.  I was bleeding so much that i thought the pain was a miscarriage, a week later it was still so bad that it was diagnosed as an ectopic.  What i am trying to say is that i never believed that it was going to be ok and that i would have a healthy baby i always know that it would not turn out ok.  Because of this i kind of weirdly excepted it as a medical emergency not a pg or a baby.  At the end of it all i was just so relieved that i am ok.  For me the worse thing about it all is the worry as soon as i get any pain in my side.  But even this has subsided through time.  Take every day at a time, life will get better. xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

poppins - hope u are ok


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

poppins  -- im justr reading the post  -- im sssoo sorry had no idea what u have gone through 

hope u and dh are taking time to get urselves together and wish u all the luck on ur next journey 

big     to you 
take care xxx


----------

